# L8 paddle 1.1m LT



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

Had 2 run an earn at Palmy and decided 2 have a supa quick paddle, so left my house at 5:30pm and did the job and was out fishing at palmy soon after. Watched most of the boats go home and thought gee they are missing the best bite window. So hit the reef and first cast of the slug, i landed a 6kg mack tuna 4 my mate who loves them :? 
Sooin after the troll rod goes off and i instantly noticed the rod tip vibrating and thought yeah tuna. Applied the brakes and he gave a bit back, thought might b a LT. Gave it the Cobe treatment and 10 mins later up pops a 1.1m LT. So in i go, thinking well that's different. Fun times.


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

patwah said:


> Hi, my names King C
> 
> Breakfast - Mack
> 
> ...


I am just a regular guy who really enjoys kayak fishing offshore.


----------



## Cuda (Sep 18, 2006)

That's what i think you lost the other day after a 1hour fight, only a bigger model. Can't see a Mackie lasting an hour ;-)


----------



## suehobieadventure (Feb 17, 2009)

WOW nice mornings work.


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

Looks like a baby........then I see a few toes for comparison, nice catch!


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

Cuda said:


> That's what i think you lost the other day after a 1hour fight, only a bigger model. Can't see a Mackie lasting an hour ;-)


I hear u and it is always possible, but really Tuna are so easy to pick with their vibrating trail thru the rod. Spanish go a lot harder when they don't have the big runs.
I am a mathematician and odds wise a spanish would be 80%, then a cobe 10%. The LT 2day came up pretty easy with the skull drag.


----------



## jbonez (Jul 9, 2013)

How much did the lieutenant weigh?


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

Didn't bother weighing it, felt pretty heavy.


----------



## paulo (Nov 1, 2007)

WOOHOO!! They're here!!!
Well done Chris.


----------



## paulsod (Dec 28, 2008)

Now you' re just being a bastard! :twisted: 
Well done mate, you do put in hours.
Where's Ant, on holidays again.
Cheers
Paul


----------



## ben123 (Jan 24, 2012)

Well done Chris.

What do these go like on the plate? I've heard mixed views from people, (not on this forum) some considering it only good for cat food. As soon as they start showing up off Caloundra I'll be trying to get own though to try for myself.


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

They're great for sashimi and sushi, and also excellent with a honey soy garlic marinade on the barby.


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

ben123 said:


> Well done Chris.
> 
> What do these go like on the plate? I've heard mixed views from people, (not on this forum) some considering it only good for cat food. As soon as they start showing up off Caloundra I'll be trying to get own though to try for myself.


They are good raw or seared on the surface and then with added Worcestershire and soy sauce.


----------



## Wrassemagnet (Oct 17, 2007)

Sensational LT and a 6kg mack tuna isn't too shabby either. Just curious was that on a wire pillie rig or did you have time to jig up livies?


----------



## Paulos (Nov 7, 2012)

Well done Chris. You're getting some variety.


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

Wrassemagnet said:


> Sensational LT and a 6kg mack tuna isn't too shabby either. Just curious was that on a wire pillie rig or did you have time to jig up livies?


Wire (58 lb) and pillie for the Lt and wire (27lb) with 30g slug 4 the mack tuna.


----------



## brolans (Aug 9, 2012)

Was thinking about going for an arvo paddle..... conditions would have been good and not many boats to annoy you... I am starting to like the arvos better, always a bit more windy but 50 less boats ;-)


----------



## billpatt (Apr 12, 2010)

Was pleny of macks boated today, but none for me after a couple of bite offs. Couldn't believe the boat traffic for a Wednesday, there were people trolling left right and centre.

Previous seasons haven't been this bad during the week.


----------



## BIGKEV (Aug 18, 2007)

indiedog said:


> The Brissie River is only a couple of hundred metres from my house. Wish it had decent fish in it.

































I think you might be underestimating the Brissy Brad.  The decent fish are there just waiting for someone local to put in the time and effort, much like Palmy in a lot of ways.....


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

ben123 said:


> Well done Chris.
> 
> What do these go like on the plate? I've heard mixed views from people, (not on this forum) some considering it only good for cat food. As soon as they start showing up off Caloundra I'll be trying to get own though to try for myself.


"Steak of the sea', if you cook it correctly. Or sashimi.


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

paulo said:


> WOOHOO!! They're here!!!
> Well done Chris.


Just give them a pat on the back a send them down please, we will be doing a head count when they cross the boarder.


----------



## leapyear (Jan 29, 2014)

Barrabundy said:


> Looks like a baby........then I see a few toes for comparison, nice catch!


Haha yep...this.


----------



## ben123 (Jan 24, 2012)

carnster said:


> ben123 said:
> 
> 
> > Well done Chris.
> ...


Sounds delicious to me!


----------



## Bigdyl (Feb 13, 2012)

Nice one carnster as always, woulda gone like a bullet!


----------



## Couta101 (May 22, 2009)

Hey Chris, are you sue thats a LT?

Looks to me a little more like a YF, have a closer look at the pic, I know a few have been getting around of late.

Again I may be wrong but from tht pic I would call a YF.

this is a LT









The longer fins on yours are definately yellow, also the body has more colour to it than any of the LTs that I have caught before.


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

I reckon it's a Northern Bluefin aka Longtail, but i don't catch them that often so i will b interested 2 c what Paulo and co reckon. Looked similar to my last one.


----------

